# Can I connect datacard to a router & use Wi-Fi?



## ©mß (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to know if I can connect my MTS datacard to a router and use Wi-Fi?


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 9, 2013)

nice question.
i too am wondering about the same thing.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 9, 2013)

yup but if the Datacard is listed in Supported USB modem List!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2013)

3 options assuming that 3g usb model is supported,all available on flipkart:
asus rt-n13u b1,tp-link TL-MR3220(150mbps),tp-link TL-MR3420(300mbps)


----------



## ©mß (Jan 10, 2013)

1. Is Mblaze 3G?
2. Would those routers be password protected?
3. And give me idea if I bought it then would I have to only connect my Mblaze or any other thing is required?

I dont know anything about this so asking all questions.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jan 10, 2013)

©mß said:


> 1. Is Mblaze 3G?



No, but they are claiming that they give competitive speed.

```
*www.mblazemts.com/3g-like-speed
```



©mß said:


> 2. Would those routers be password protected?



Default passwords will always be there, which you can change.



©mß said:


> 3. And give me idea if I bought it then would I have to only connect my Mblaze or any other thing is required?



You just need to plug it in.


----------



## ©mß (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually I found my older modem(UTSTARCOM UT300R2U) which I got with my BSNL internet connection.
So I am thinking of connecting my Mblaze to it and try but modem has USB 1.1 due to which I cannot connect my Mblaze.
Now what to do?


----------



## ©mß (Jan 12, 2013)

Should I buy a new router or use my older modem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 12, 2013)

did you read my earlier post?your only option is to get one of the 3 models i mentioned & no you can not use your UT300R2U.just for your information as far as i know there is no adsl modem which comes with 3g usb modem support in India.


----------



## ©mß (Jan 13, 2013)

ok thank you @whitestar_999 for helping me with this.
And once again Thank You everyone for helping.


----------

